# so who is going to peters on the 1st of april



## Craig2 (Mar 23, 2006)

well who is going


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 23, 2006)

I am


----------



## newtosnakes (Mar 23, 2006)

well that's it.... if peter's going to be there, I'm not going..... :lol:


----------



## Spike14 (Mar 23, 2006)

:cry: :cry: I can't go :cry: :cry: i have cadet camp that week and the main unit leaves saturday morning, and i think i am on advanced party which leaves on friday :cry: :cry: and i come back on the friday, day before the herp show, i guess thats ok, but dammit!


----------



## pugsly (Mar 23, 2006)

course im there! me and Junglemad poloshing off a 1.75L bottle of beam to ourselves i guess!

Simone will be there minus her red wine though!


----------



## junglemad (Mar 23, 2006)

yep...i have postponed son number one's cricket party that i offered to host coz i didn't want to miss this one


----------



## pugsly (Mar 23, 2006)

lol thats the way! 

Alex is coming too


----------



## Craig2 (Mar 23, 2006)

i would hope u r peter ill be there


----------



## Hickson (Mar 23, 2006)

I should be there too.



Hix


----------



## feral (Mar 23, 2006)

im workin that night but will see if i can get up there after work, hopefully :lol:


----------



## alexr (Mar 24, 2006)

I will be there...(along with wife and kiddies!)

(just hope I don't
a. Get attacked by a evil EWD
b. Get lost on the way home)


----------



## Stevo (Mar 24, 2006)

I'll be there for sure, but only before 12


----------



## SNKMST (Mar 24, 2006)

I think Pete and pugsly already know but I will be there with bells on Pete's first do was great. Pete I hear I need to bring another case of Scotch as the left overs went missing hahahahaha


----------



## peterescue (Mar 24, 2006)

I take it you wont be staying late then Alex?


----------



## Slateman (Mar 24, 2006)

I will try to make it. Peter please PM me address.


----------



## Magpie (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm not.


----------



## Possum (Mar 24, 2006)

I am :lol:


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 24, 2006)

Why not Magpie? My mate Craig Laidlaw from up there always comes down for parties. Although, admittedly, these ones are a little more tame.


----------



## alby (Mar 24, 2006)

havent been invited so not me


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 24, 2006)

alby said:


> havent been invited so not me



Alby, the invite post was to everyone, as you are part of "everyone" then you are invited.


----------



## Possum (Mar 24, 2006)

I didn't see the invite, I just invited myself :lol: 
Thanks Peter!


----------



## alby (Mar 24, 2006)

hehe i dont come on here much anymore petey i never seen it big guy


----------



## junglemad (Mar 24, 2006)

hey Alby...im getting scared..if you know what colour undies i have on i am outta here!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2006)

pink?


----------



## Magpie (Mar 24, 2006)

www.danasoft.com


----------



## junglemad (Mar 24, 2006)

thanks Mags..i thought he was psychic


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks alby, I've just proved that my browser can tell fibs. In quick succession I got it to id itself as IE, firefox then opera. Couldn't do safari though.
junglemad - alby is just showing what info your computer offers to other computers.


----------



## alby (Mar 24, 2006)

hahaha jungle yourt a funny guy yeaha u get them from where magpie said but i have copy write on it so u cant have it :lol:


----------



## alby (Mar 24, 2006)

hehehe i may not know much about reptiles like yous hehehe thats why i bugg yous all the time but im always here trying to help someone out hehehe


----------



## pugsly (Mar 24, 2006)

So you coming this time Alby? Make sure you keep yor shirt on though, may be some girls around we dont need anymore of them passing out in the bathroom..


----------



## hugsta (Mar 24, 2006)

I must have missed the original thread, but are we all going to peterescues place for a party, can we play with the vens......LOL


----------



## alby (Mar 24, 2006)

pugsly said:


> So you coming this time Alby? Make sure you keep yor shirt on though, may be some girls around we dont need anymore of them passing out in the bathroom..



hehehehe :wink: got ya pugs


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 24, 2006)

I will be there with dyed red hair and blue slippers just for you Hixie :twisted:

No red for me, only bundy. Oh i forgot...the boyfriend (viper208) is coming with me too

See you all there,

Simone.


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 24, 2006)

Will you be there Hugsta????????????/

Simone


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 24, 2006)

Simone, I have to email all the friends you are bringing with my address. So can you give me their names and email addresses please.

Oh, and how did he end up with a Chrysler name? How about Mustang208??? I don't mind loud v10's but I also know you are still a Ford lady


----------



## Rennie (Mar 24, 2006)

hugsta said:


> I must have missed the original thread, but are we all going to peterescues place for a party, can we play with the vens......LOL



Not peterescue, peterjohnson64.

I'll be there after work (very late) if I can talk (beg) my woman into driving there.


----------



## hugsta (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks Rennie 

Maybe Simone, depends on if Peter wants me there  and when it is....LOL Maybe Peter can PM me some details.


----------



## Possum (Mar 31, 2006)

I didn't see the original post either. 

Does anyone know time? :lol:


----------



## pugsly (Mar 31, 2006)

Ok, Pete is in canberra tonday so no internet access.

Tomorrow if anyone is interested, we will be meeting at the mcdonalds in Narellan on the corner of Camden Vally Way and Narellan Rd at 7-715. If you already have Peters address obviously turn up whenever you like. If not then meet there. We will have a bite to eat and head to Peters (not very far! lol) after that.

I believe so far we have Hix, Johnbowemonie, Pugs, Alexr, Mr Majic, Peterescue (you still coming pete??), Glimmerman, Alby, RevDaniel, Junglemad and a few others too. So Possum of course ya welcome! And Hugsta you are as well. Pete will prob be online tomorrow at some stage but if not then those are the details.

See you all there!


----------



## RevDaniel (Mar 31, 2006)

See you guys there. Will be the first time i have actually met most of you. Look forward to it.


----------



## alby (Mar 31, 2006)

ill be there tooo wooo hoooo


----------



## Craig2 (Mar 31, 2006)

RevDaniel said:


> See you guys there. Will be the first time i have actually met most of you. Look forward to it.


goes for me 2


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 31, 2006)

Anyone going who lives near Alexandria??? I have a book for Pete and cannot make it. Would appreciate a delivery service.


----------



## reptililian (Mar 31, 2006)

Not me.


----------



## Rennie (Mar 31, 2006)

Hopefully I'll be there


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 31, 2006)

can someone get me a plane ticket to come over??


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 31, 2006)

NinaPeas said:


> can someone get me a plane ticket to come over??



Cool, Alexandria is just near the airport, you can pick up my book!!!


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 31, 2006)

haha, if someone buys me a ticket!!


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 31, 2006)

will there be girls in bikinis there.?


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 31, 2006)

I dunno, will there?


----------



## alby (Mar 31, 2006)

haha true blue you and them bikins some one post a picture of themselfs in a bloody bikini please hahahaha


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 31, 2006)

I've done that b4, someone elses turn


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 31, 2006)

and a FINE picture it was too Nina!!!!

Maccas for dinner tomorrow night. 6pm to 7pm. Corner of Camden Valey Way and Narellan Road, Narellan.

See ya all there.

Girls, please wear bikinis. We will take photos and post them up during the evening.


----------



## Snoozie (Mar 31, 2006)

Maybe if Dr Orestar brings his shrink you might be in luck lol.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 31, 2006)

April, do you need me to PM you the address?


----------



## Parko (Mar 31, 2006)

I can't make it Pete, hope you all have a rip snorting good time though. :wink:


----------



## alby (Mar 31, 2006)

lol pete


----------



## inthegrass (Mar 31, 2006)

would love to be there, but have to many things to do.
cheers.


----------



## hugsta (Apr 1, 2006)

I'll be there, not sure what time, but I will get there eventually.  Can't wait for the girls in bikinis.........maybe sexlatina could put on a show for us.....LMAO


----------



## AprilHobbs (Apr 1, 2006)

> peterjohnson64
> April, do you need me to PM you the address?



lol Hi Pete, i live in qld so its too hard for me to get down there - will definitely be sorry to miss it though, only heard about it just now - im sure you guys will have more than a few drinks for me - already told alby he should! have fun


----------



## AprilHobbs (Apr 1, 2006)

I'm sure if all you fellas donated some fine animals to whoever wants to turn up in a bikini for you then you'd get a few - if this was the case.. i wish i lived in nsw!lol :wink:


----------



## Kris (Apr 1, 2006)

Just when you thought the bikini garbage was over...........................


----------



## AprilHobbs (Apr 1, 2006)

ha, SORRY Kris, had to slip that one in. no more bikini comments from me.. promise :roll:


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 1, 2006)

yummmmmmmm "bikinis".


----------



## Kris (Apr 1, 2006)

No need to apologise to me. I just think that it's getting pathetic.


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 1, 2006)

no its not


----------



## Kersten (Apr 1, 2006)

Lol Blue you'll have to take that one up with him later  I've commandeered the computer again :wink:


----------



## Slateman (Apr 1, 2006)

It is7.30 now and It is clear to me that I will miss out on great party. That is my luck.


----------



## Kersten (Apr 1, 2006)

Awwww Slatey....Kris and I can grab a beer each and keep you company online....it really isn't the same though is it


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Apr 1, 2006)

No it is not too late slatey


----------



## junglemad (Apr 1, 2006)

i missed the meeting part of the night...i sent u a pm pete can u ring me mate? cheers


----------



## Rennie (Apr 1, 2006)

I hope its not too late yet because I'm stuck at work till 11:30, there's a concert on here tonight. "Funeral for a Friend", some heavy metal band, I hope I get time to check them out. I'll be lucky to make it to Pete's before 2 am now.


----------



## Slateman (Apr 2, 2006)

Now is morning 9 30. Is any of this people stil alive overthere?


----------



## peterescue (Apr 2, 2006)

Forget them, They all got banned last night!


----------



## alby (Apr 2, 2006)

hahaah im alive i thik we went t bed at 430 lol and i lost my voice


----------



## RevDaniel (Apr 2, 2006)

Had a wonderful time there. I was made to feel very wlecomed. Thanks Bob for your knowledge you shared with us as to your reptile keeping.
When is the next get together going to be? I'll be there.
Also did everybody remember to turn the clocks back an hour?


----------



## hugsta (Apr 2, 2006)

We all know how you lost your voice too Alby............ :shock: tonsils still sore are they. :wink: :lol: 

I must say though, I do feel sorry for the one moth Hix and Pete found last night, poor thing was drowned............ :shock: :lol: 

Was a great night and must thank Peter for his great hospitality. Will definately be there for the next one.

Daz


----------



## alby (Apr 2, 2006)

ahahaha dazza u are a funny guy it was good to hang out and laugh with all you people 

haha and yes i do too feel sorry for that month poor thing..i see not many of the boys are comming on wonder if there still licking there battle scares and there sore heads

i just dont think they can keep up with the young guys anymore peter next tme i think we should only srve cordial :lol:


----------



## hugsta (Apr 2, 2006)

I am sure you're right alby, there will certainly be a few hangovers....


----------



## Rennie (Apr 2, 2006)

I agree, it was great to meet some more of you guys in person, I had a great laugh. Thanks for the hospitality Pete, sorry it was such a quick visit. I had to get up for a photo shoot with the herps this morning, I feel a bit better now but I wish I'd slept in a bit longer LOL. As soon as I get some copys of the pics I'll post up as many as I'm allowed to, to prove it did happen. :lol:


----------



## NinaPeas (Apr 2, 2006)

I wanna go to the next one! damn you all not living in SA!


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Apr 2, 2006)

Hey team. Great night. Finished at 6.30am. Unfortunately, my camera work is that that good when I am half smacked But here are some shots anyway. And sorry Junglemad because I didn't come back on to the computer after I posted a reply to slatey at 7.30.

Hard to work out who is who in this shot but I think it was Hugsta's back, then SNKMST, Jo (SNKMST's girlfriend), JohnBoweMonie in the ford top sitting down, Venom 208, Bob Gleeson's head, RevDaniel & His wife, and Possum and her husband


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Apr 2, 2006)

From left to right, Hix, Pythoninfinite, Mr Magic and NCHerps


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Apr 2, 2006)

Venom 208 on the left


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Apr 2, 2006)

RevDaniel, Bob Gleeson, RevDaniel's wife, Possum and her husband


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 2, 2006)

hey pete, but were there and bikini girls.??


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Apr 2, 2006)

And now one for the ladies. sorry it is out of focus Nina, Kersten, Lily, April, Heather etc

This is Pugsly and the now single and very available Alby.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Apr 2, 2006)

The only two who didn't seem to make the photos were PeterRescue and myself. Oh, and Rennie and his mate because they turned up at half time (2am)


----------



## olivehydra (Apr 2, 2006)

peterjohnson64 said:


> Unfortunately, my camera work is that that good when I am half smacked



:shock: I would never have picked it. Off to DC's afterwards? (or do you mean drunk?).


----------



## alby (Apr 2, 2006)

hahahah that night was so good ...pete you are the man i lovveeeee you xoxox lol


----------



## AprilHobbs (Apr 2, 2006)

so you guys had heaps fun then? lol  damn


----------



## alby (Apr 2, 2006)

fun i cant wait till the next one


----------



## AprilHobbs (Apr 2, 2006)

maybe you guys should come to qld next...? no? ok.. :wink: lol


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Apr 2, 2006)

I'll be there next month or June April. I'll bring a plane load with me.


----------



## AprilHobbs (Apr 2, 2006)

haha, really?? that would be pretty damn kewl to meet everyone


----------



## alby (Apr 2, 2006)

haha pete member im your right hand man me u side by side


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Apr 2, 2006)

Of course Alby. That way I will be surrounded by women all the time I am up there.


----------



## buck (Apr 2, 2006)

Hey Pete next time you should pass the hat around well beforehand to raise money for Nina's and April's air fares. The two of them can then mud wrestle for 'the title'. You would probably need to hold it in a hall though due to the record turn out.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Apr 2, 2006)

Oh yes, and Nina, I'm coming to visit you in two weeks!!


----------



## alby (Apr 2, 2006)

hahah get her on the port pete lol


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Apr 2, 2006)

Did someone say Port? I seem to remember something about Port. Oh, and I found 4 empty bottles of 25 year old port at home this morning.


----------



## alby (Apr 2, 2006)

hahaha that stuff was toxic heheh u soon felt the force of it didnt u mate


----------



## snakegal (Apr 2, 2006)

damn, wish I cld have gone...maybe I'll have to take up mud wrestling haha


----------



## AprilHobbs (Apr 2, 2006)

can someone please tell me what this "title" is? lol


----------



## Craig2 (Apr 2, 2006)

here u go pete so u dont feel left out this was after the 3rd bottle of port


----------



## alby (Apr 2, 2006)

wwf smack down


----------



## hugsta (Apr 2, 2006)

I reckon we should have a party at Pete's house every 3 months, except I will have to get passport organised cause it's so blooody far.....LOL


----------



## alby (Apr 2, 2006)

o hahahahahaha i forgot you took pics too


----------



## alby (Apr 2, 2006)

and huggy your staying and getting on the cans too mate


----------



## alby (Apr 2, 2006)

and huggy your staying and getting on the cans too mate


----------



## hugsta (Apr 2, 2006)

Yes, I could be very tempted to crack a few open, but I must warn you, I do get a little out of control........LOL, I have always been the class clown. I must curb my ways.......


----------



## Craig2 (Apr 2, 2006)

hugsta said:


> Yes, I could be very tempted to crack a few open, but I must warn you, I do get a little out of control........LOL, I have always been the class clown. I must curb my ways.......


you'd fit right in then 
really dont know what u r whinging abt hugsta cant be that far 4 u


----------



## pugsly (Apr 2, 2006)

What a sensationalal night, Peters 1st Party 5 turned up, his second 8 turned up, his third and 25 turned up! Was great to meet a few other members including NC HERPS, Pythoninfinate, Rev Dan (thanks for a stunning diamond python too, mr-magic, and a few others like alby who i hadnt seen since high school!

Next one should be bigger and better again, Pete will need a few months off though...lol

And we cant forget the poor moth.. last seen stuck to the tennis court net.. lol

Looking forward to the next one, this time i wont be required at work at 530 in the morning after getting home at 4!! :shock:


----------



## hugsta (Apr 2, 2006)

LOL, mr magic, too true, there were planty of clowns about last night, but that's what makes it so much fun. Not that far with the M& but still about 50mins give or take. Was worth the drive though and would happily do it again.


----------



## alby (Apr 2, 2006)

hahaha you cant be worse than pete lol


----------



## hugsta (Apr 2, 2006)

LMFAO, that poor moth................ :shock: :lol:


----------



## alby (Apr 2, 2006)

i think hixy may have took him home and finished him off


----------



## hugsta (Apr 2, 2006)

LOL


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Apr 3, 2006)

You guys must have propped me up to take that photo. No way I was capable of holding myself up. simone should have stayed. She would ahve got her own back.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Apr 3, 2006)

A great night ndeed... Thanks so much to Pete & Pat for their wonderful hospitality, and it was great to meet you all - those that I did anyway! I thought I must have contracted IBD overnight - in the morning I had all the symptoms, lethargy, jerky uncontrolled movements, stargazing, lack of appetite, regurgitation, lying in abnormal positions, seems a bit better this morning tho...

Got back to Port Macquarie about 7 pm and slept VERY well.

Thanks again guys

Jamie.


----------



## NinaPeas (Apr 3, 2006)

peterjohnson64 said:


> Oh yes, and Nina, I'm coming to visit you in two weeks!!



Woohoo! (urr..why? lol)

And should I ask about this moth? or is it better not to know...


----------



## hugsta (Apr 3, 2006)

You really shouldn't ask about "sticky" moths............


----------



## hugsta (Apr 3, 2006)

Or should I say "soggy".......


----------



## NinaPeas (Apr 3, 2006)

thats nasty


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 3, 2006)

so where was the papparazzi? anyone take any happy snaps?


----------



## NinaPeas (Apr 3, 2006)

They are back on page 6 I think..

and hands off Alby, he's mine!! lol


----------



## hugsta (Apr 3, 2006)

Poor Alby, maybe he should come out......;-)


----------



## NinaPeas (Apr 3, 2006)

haaha "come out" or just come out


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 3, 2006)

NinaPeas said:


> I wanna go to the next one! damn you all not living in SA!



yip, can relate to that nina....pics look all very civil....where are the 3am shots? hehehe :lol:


----------



## hugsta (Apr 3, 2006)

You'll have to ask him Nina....LOL. After all, he has the sore tonsils.


----------



## NinaPeas (Apr 3, 2006)

I know he got it on with Pete lol

purple: I think we need to crash the next one :twisted:


----------



## SNKMST (Apr 3, 2006)

I dont know about pete needing a few months off but I wont be having a drink for a while.

It was a fantastic night once again. Heaps of new faces.

Thanks Pete & Patty, again you put on a beaut of a night.


----------

